# 50 rnds of CCI Standard Velocity .22LR for $5.99



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

22 ammo is so hard to find these days, 12 cents a round is more than it used to cost, but not too bad either.

Target Sports USA

500 round limit, probably won't last long.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Sold Out


----------

